# Bentyl(Dicyclomine hydrocholride)



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

Did anybody ever take this for constipation brought on by intestinal spasms? I think parts of my small intestine are constricted. Would this drug theoretically help that?


----------



## 17852 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi,I found your post as I was doing a search for dicyclomine (Reglan - brand name).My dr. prescribed dicyclomine 10 mg., 3x recently. (Reglan - brand name. At the time I was having occasional constipation but more often loose, tan stools and SEVERE GAS.I felt a little better on the drug till I ran out. I'm picking up refill today. I copied a bunch of info on the drug that I found during my search. Hope it helps. Seems you're supposed to take 30 min. before a meal. Of course, no one told me that -- just read it today! Also found a site for a law firm that has a class action suit against the drug for a really weird condition. Here's the link: http://www.reglan-lawsuit.com/REGLAN:Your doctor has ordered metoclopramide to relieve nausea and vomiting, stomach pain and bloating, loss of appetite, and a persistent feeling of fullness after meals. This medication is sometimes prescribed for other uses; ask your doctor or pharmacist for more information.Reglan increases the contractions of the stomach and small intestine, helping the passage of food. It is given to treat the symptoms of diabetic gastroparesis, a condition in which the stomach does not contract. These symptoms include vomiting, nausea, heartburn, feeling of indigestion, persistent fullness after meals, and appetite loss. Reglan is also used, for short periods, to treat heartburn in people with gastroesophageal reflux disorder (backflow of stomach contents into the esophagus). In addition, it is given to prevent nausea and vomiting caused by cancer chemotherapy and surgery. LAWSUIT:Side Effects Reglan (metoclopramide) is most commonly prescribed to patients suffering from gastroesophageal reflux. The FDA has approved the pharmaceutical for short-term use (4 to 12 weeks) and only when conservative treatment fails.In spite of the fact that the FDA has approved Reglan only for short-term use, approximately one-third of patients are being prescribed the medication for 12 months or longer. Long-term use can cause serious side effects, including tardive dyskinesia, a neurological disorder which causes involuntary movements of the tongue, mouth, face, lips and sometimes arms, trunk or legs.Although the labeling for Reglan and generic metoclopramide mentions tardive dyskinesia, the labeling suggests that it rarely occurs. Notwithstanding this statement by these drug companies, two studies have determined the prevalence of tardive dyskinesia is between 27 percent and 29 percent in long-term users.If you have taken this pharmaceutical for an extended period of time, you may be at a greater risk of developing tardive dyskinesia.


----------

